# Creme fresh, Macclesfield - Aug 2012



## PaulPowers (Aug 9, 2012)

Named because the Crematorium is over the road







Every time someone from Macclesfield asks about drains they ask about this one.

I've not posted a report from it before because if I'm honest I don't find it very interesting.

There is a caged outfall that leads right up to the processor unit, don't bother trying the covers as they all have gates on them, the outfall is also gated so to get in you need pixie dust and happy thoughts, does anyone actually read all this waffle that I write?

Any ways here are the pics to stop people asking what's inside.






Looking back at the gated outfall 





What is with UU and chains?










GTFO


----------



## King Al (Aug 10, 2012)

I read your waffle paul! Good stuff as always


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2012)

Fantastic waffle as always. We're the 99% that won't even go down there so always happy to perv at your pics. Cheers for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Aug 10, 2012)

Carry on waffleing always god to see what you have to show.


----------

